# help! english assignment due in one hour about french culture.



## kay hall (Apr 11, 2011)

The most beautiful country in Europe is France. Tourists from all over the world come to see its historical monuments representative of various ages.  Ancient cobblestone line the streets and walkways giving the appearance of a village preserved in time.  Timeless restaurants produce aromas that unite and collaborate with cultural activities producing romantic sceneries this country is well known to have.  Although, there are many countries in Europe, in my opinion, France is unique due to its historical scenery, vast culture and delectable cuisines. 

          There are many prominent landmarks in France such as the Eiffel tower, Notre Dame Cathedral, Louvre museum along with many others. The iron made Eiffel tower has lasted over 120 years and it’s one of the main tourist attractions in France. Inside the tower there are two restaurants and a gift shop for people to enjoy. Built in the medieval times the Notre Dame Cathedral is known for its stunning gothic look. It was once looked down upon, until a nineteenth century writer made it popular by the telling of one of his popular stories. Made around the twelfth century the Louvre is considered today the most popular museums in the world, because it holds masterpieces by historical artist.

          French is the most spoken language in France, but other languages such as German, Italian, Flemish are a few other languages verbalized, but not by many people. Parisians are known for being rude when in reality they are no different than anyone else. Usually they are confidential people and normally socialize and open up to people they share close relationships with for example their friends and family. They way Americans greet others is different than the way Parisians greet each other in France shaking hands, the kissing of each cheek is a proper way of greeting people. Unless someone has close ties to a French person in particular it’s best to say bonjour if its morning or bonsoir to greeting them in the evening followed by monsieur if the person being talked to is male or Madame if it’s female, but rarely is one called by their name if the people in question don’t know each other. Over all the French are proper people and learning basic etiquette and learning a few phrases in French will be very helpful and it can go far to creating friendships.

          Some of the foods people eat in France are different than what Americans are accustomed to in the United States. Parisians do not suffer from obesity, as some Americans. On the contrary the French are known to be a thin society. Many conventional foods the French are known for is duck, goose, snails, cheese and many other delicacies.


----------



## The Backward OX (Apr 14, 2011)

You didn't leave yourself much time for help if your assignment was due one hour after posting. Anything we might say is a bit late.

But, anyway, you can't have historical scenery. Scenery is here and now.


----------



## kennyc (May 2, 2011)

oops... too late I guess. How'd it go?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 24, 2011)

Adrenaline19 said:


> France lost WWII, Napoleon was a short bastard who deserved to die, and French people hate people like me. There write those facts up all pretty then you will be ready to get an A on any paper.



Napoleon was tall for his era, about 5'7", he was Corsican not French and the French look down on their noses at the English on principle. Well, only the first two are true. The French intellectuals are pretty pissed off that French has dropped to about 12th on the list of most spoken languages behind Mandarin Chinese, and Spanish (Mainly because of numbers), English remains the most widely spoken, it being the _lingua franca_ of international business. French society is pretty diverse, it's a big country by european standards. Before you believe that what you write is true, go visit and make up your own mind, because it sounds as if it comes from travel brochures, but on your way, drop in on Great Britain which has a very different lifestyle, golf courses that are older than the USA, arguably the best theatre in the world, and we speak the same language more or less...


----------



## Cat Laurelle (Aug 1, 2011)

The French looked down on the English completely from my experience as a divorcee from a Frenchman. And they simply won't speak English in thier own country unless it is dependent upon thier income like a waiter that MUST to get tips. Overall, I love the old style building and Roman-based designs and influence, and hated the rude culture of the people. I became very interested in going to go see England because my x kept saying, no that's the way it's done in England when I made any comparisons with how different France's food style and patterns of eating with the US and told him it was so different.


----------



## m alexander (Jan 26, 2012)

Me and my brother went on a one month cycle trip through France, getting on a ferry from Portsmouth to Caen, then pedalling to Paris, Chartres then onto Carnac.

The Eiffel Tower and Notre Dame Cathedral were funny parts of our holiday.  We arrived at the Tower but we couldn't bothered with paying to go up it, but I'm glad, because what we saw occurrying under it was well worth watching.  Many African illegal immigrants were street selling toys, drinks, snacks and gifts, then police on mountain bikes would arrive on the scene seconds after the African street sellers had legged it!  They were always one step ahead of the police, who would then disappear out of sight, then shortly after that the street sellers would all move back into the area.  Me and my brother watched this occur 3 or 4 times in about half hour and only one street seller was caught and arrested.

One street trader tried to sell me wind up birds, wind up in having an internal elastic band which powered its wings.  Tried to get me to part with £30 for 2, in the end I offered him £15 for 2 and he agreed.

What happened at Notre Dame Cathedral was embarrassing.  The night before we had both found a cheap Paris bar and got big time drunk, then after it had closed went for a walk and fell asleep on the grass near the front entrance of the Cathedral, when we awoke in the morning we were surrounded by crowds of people who were queueing up to go inside, only not one of them had stood on the fenced off grass areas, the areas where people are not supposed to stand on!, yeah the same areas me and my brother were asleep on fully clothed.


----------



## Divus (Jan 26, 2012)

Quote: " the most beautiful country in Europe is France"     Oops.      That bland statement sets my teeth on edge and it will upset most Europeans.    I suggest you start again.       What you have written shows your ignorance, your taste and your bias.

 France happens to be my favourite destination in Europe, as and when I cross The Channel.
When I have eaten a simple French ommelette, along with a loaf of French bread, and have drunk a bottle of fine  Beaujolais, in the company of a pretty young French woman, whilst sitting alongside a tinkling stream of sparkling clear water, on a bright warm summer's day, then indeed France is so beautiful. 
    But maybe the following week I am planning to travel to the Romanische area of Southern Germany, or the Black Forest, or? or?.  
Or perhaps I might have stayed at home and ridden on my faithful mare along the breezy hilltops of  the Brecon Beacons in South Wales.   

Sorry, perhaps before you write about the subject, you should get on a plane and fly away.      
Mind you, the cabins of planes do all look much the same.


----------

